# antes que ver el sol, prefiero escuchar tu voz



## ITA

Ich brauche sagen : "antes que ver el sol, prefiero escuchar tu voz" .
Danke.


----------



## FloVi

Bevor die Sonne zu sehen ist, möchte ich gern deine Stimme hören.


----------



## nic456

Hola:

Vielleicht auch "Bevor ich die Sonne sehen möchte, höre ich noch lieber Deine Stimme", da das Subjekt der beiden Teilsaetze als identisch aufgefasst werden kann.

Gruß


----------



## heidita

Wenn ich das so höre, verstehe ich:

Ich höre lieber Deine Stimme, sogar lieber als die Sonne zu sehen.

A ver, Ita, ¿cómo lo interpretas tú, ya que es algo poético?

¿Que antes de ver el sol, o sea, antes de las 6, prefiere escuchar la voz de su amada 
o
que prefiere oir la voz de ella incluso mejor que ver el sol?


----------



## ampurdan

heidita said:


> Ich höre lieber Deine Stimme, sogar lieber als die Sonne zu sehen.


 
Das stimmt! Anders würde der Satz "antes DE ver el sol" sagen.


----------



## heidita

ampurdan said:


> Das stimmt! Anders würde der Satz "antes DE ver el sol" sagen.


 
Aber natürlich, habe ich nicht drauf geachtet. In meiner Frage habe ich automatisch _de_ benutzt. 

Das wir mal einverstanden sind, ampurdán!!!


----------



## ITA

heidita said:


> Wenn ich das so höre, verstehe ich:
> 
> Ich höre lieber Deine Stimme, sogar lieber als die Sonne zu sehen.
> 
> A ver, Ita, ¿cómo lo interpretas tú, ya que es algo poético?
> 
> ¿Que antes de ver el sol, o sea, antes de las 6, prefiere escuchar la voz de su amada
> o
> que prefiere oir la voz de ella incluso mejor que ver el sol?



La idea es que prefiero escuchar la voz de él antes que ver el sol.

Danke.


----------



## Whodunit

¿Qué opina de esto? 

_Bevor die Sonne aufgeht, möchte ich noch (einmal) deine Stimme hören._


----------



## heidita

ITA said:


> La idea es que prefiero escuchar la voz de él antes que ver el sol.
> 
> Danke.


entonces:

Ich höre lieber deine Stimme, noch lieber als die Sonne zu sehen.

Ich ziehe es vor, deine Stimme zu hören, als die Sonne zu sehen.

Poetischer geht es nicht:

Müsste ich wählen zwischen deiner Stimme und die Sonne zu sehen, würde ich deine Stimme wählen.

Wer bietet mehr?


----------



## FloVi

heidita said:


> Wer bietet mehr?


Ich quäle lieber meine Ohren mit Deiner Stimme, als dass ich die Sonne meine Augen blenden ließe.


----------



## ITA

Whodunit said:


> ¿Qué opina de esto?
> 
> _Bevor die Sonne aufgeht, möchte ich noch (einmal) deine Stimme hören._




Ich glaube : ist richtig


----------

